# What size Daiwa Sol?



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hypothetically, if someone was thinking about buying themselves a Daiwa Sol before the upcoming Forster trip, what size would people be looking at? :twisted:

The 2000 holds 150m of 8lb
The 2500 holds 150m of 12lb
The 3000 holds 150m of 16lb

I think I'd be spooling up one spool with 4lb braid, and the other spool with something a bit heavier like 12 pound braid - I assume the above line capacities are for mono line, so I think the 2000 will be fine, but I'm interested in what sizes other Sol owners have chosen :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Jason,

Go the 2500 mate, it's the same body as the 2000 with a bigger spool.

Kim & Paffoh both have 2500's and love them for sp fishing, my 2500 Daiwa is great too.

Make sure you mention Mo's and Campells pro tackle prices ($289) when your about to hand the dollars over :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Allan :wink:  Do you know if Tackleworld do price matching? I've seen the Sol at Motackle & Cambells for $289, no idea what they've got it for at Tackleworld.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

TW will price match most times, I think it depends on how regular a customer you are.

They should come to the party tho :wink:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

mate go the 2500 as the others said,

you will get it for under 290, im not sure if you have an anaconda near by but if so go in there with the mo tackle and get it at $289 - 10% making it about $260.

I tried this up here and unfortunately anaconda had put the reel at 288.99 so i couldnt say beat it lol. So i said stuff the major chain thing and got it from my local shop for the same price.

brilliant reel mate, im sure you will love it. 
to date ive only caught a few average trevs, but i hope to get a good snapper or two over winter and test out its little drag hehe.

i too spooled with 4lb crystal and its beautiful.

good luck mate, but dont pay anymore than 290.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Ben, it looks like the 2500 is the one to go for. We don't have an Anaconda store in Canberra, but hopefully Tackleworld will price match and I can get it there for $289 

I have heard nothing but good things about the Sol, can't wait to give one a workout 

I have a couple of rods which I could put it on (Daiwa Procaster, Daiwa Coastal Tournament), but I think that I'll probably talk myself into getting a fancy rod to match it with.   Allan's little GL2 Loomis spin rods look and feel very nice. It might be worth waiting for the Daiwa Sol rods, which are made to match the reels, and according to the Daiwa Australia website are 'COMING SOON'!

http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... ct=Listing


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Steven, what sort of rod do you have your Sol on?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

:lol: :lol: they have the Sol's in the 2nd cabinet from the left on the 2nd shelf from memory, I must know every inch of that shop :lol: :lol:

Pratts wont price match unless you take a well known Canberra fisho with you to the Belco store to see Pratty himself, he grumbles n groans n gets cranky doesnt he Paffoh :lol: :lol:

Stick with TW the guys in there are pretty good, dont bother talking to Kims lady friend in there tho :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I know you have been dreaming off this reel for a long time...

Match it with a G Loomis, couldnt see you being unhappy with that setup!

( Mines matched to a 6'6" Daiwa Heartland X ).


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

GO THE 2500 GOT ONE FROM MILAN FOR $250 TOP REEL


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I am a happy owner of a 2000 and is a good reel for the price.

If its for your light estuary work then I reckon go the 2000. Don't fear the small reels cos this thing has some decent 4kg drag.

For an all rounder reel go the 2500 or get a 2000 sol and a 2500 caldia kix 
 two reels are better than 1 right?

I like the ways me thinks :wink:

BTW Kim, Milan is another AKFFer


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Sol & GL2 in my stinkboat last xmas










You gotta have good taste to own an outfit like this.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

If you can't decide between them I recommend getting both! I've got a 2000 and a 2500. They're both beautiful reels. The only problem I've had is I managed to get water in my 2000 somewhere and had a bearing go, Daiwa replaced it no problems.

I find the 2000 perfect for where I fish, and the small spool means when a good fish runs it spins so fast you think you've hooked a leviathan! I'm yet to get in trouble with it around Melbourne, and it can take a lot more stress than my 6lb braid puts on it. It's best captures are a 55cm salmon, and I've had some grand daddy snook take it for a run (lost it through my own fault- not the reel).

I got the 2500 mainly as a bit of insurance, but the larger spool of the 2500 will give you better casting distances and is more versatile reel, but maybe not as much fun!


----------

